# ipw2200 (SOLVED + SHELL SCRIPT FOR NETW. SEARCH + CONN.)

## pau

Hi,

I did read almost all posts about this issue but I cannot manage to connect to my network. I installed this gui utility, wifi-radar and it can see about four networks to which I could connect, including mine, but when I try to do so, both from command line with ifdown eth0 + ifup eth1, it just takes ages to finish the connection and when it says it's finished and I am connected, I plug out the LAN and try to ping something, like ping www.yahoo.com and nothing happens. There's not connection.

I have only a "mac address filter" on the router and am employing DHCP to make things easy... and no wap/wep/wip/wop   :Laughing:   But it doesn't work.

Any help will be appreciated

Here you have some output:

```
andromina| iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:"lameua"

          Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate=0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

```
andromina| ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:03:0D:1B:80:17

          inet addr:192.168.2.100  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::203:dff:fe1b:8017/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:101865 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:76991 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:123894299 (118.1 MiB)  TX bytes:18888667 (18.0 MiB)

          Interrupt:9 Base address:0xc800

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:35:6A:43:3C

          inet6 addr: fe80::20e:35ff:fe6a:433c/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:131 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Memory:ffdfd000-ffdfdfff

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:103508 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:103508 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:9397386 (8.9 MiB)  TX bytes:9397386 (8.9 MiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

```
andromina| iwlist eth1 scan

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:03:C9:7D:91:85

                    ESSID:"lameua"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rate:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 6 9 11 12 18 24 36 48 54

                    Quality=82/100  Signal level=-48 dBm

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3ms ago

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:09:5B:CC:59:B4

                    ESSID:"Funkverkehr"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rate:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 6 9 11 12 18 22 24 36 48 54

                    Quality=46/100  Signal level=-73 dBm

                    Extra:wpa_ie=dd160050f20101000050f20201000050f20201000050f202

                    Extra: Last beacon: 254ms ago

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:01:E3:41:E7:59

                    ESSID:"ConnectionPoint"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rate:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 6 9 11 12 18 24 36 48 54

                    Quality=39/100  Signal level=-77 dBm

                    Extra: Last beacon: 209ms ago

          Cell 04 - Address: 00:90:96:F7:EE:05

                    ESSID:"ALICE-WLAN"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rate:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 6 9 11 12 18 24 36 48 54

                    Quality=18/100  Signal level=-87 dBm

                    Extra: Last beacon: 506ms ago
```

```
andromina| cat /proc/net/wireless

Inter-| sta-|   Quality        |   Discarded packets               | Missed | WE

 face | tus | link level noise |  nwid  crypt   frag  retry   misc | beacon | 17

  eth1: 0000    0.    0.    0.       0      0      0      0      0        0

```

HEEEEEEEEEEEELP!Last edited by pau on Wed Nov 30, 2005 3:51 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## pau

bump...

----------

## asterix404

Yea... I think that I read that the driver only works about 50% of the time. With mine it literally saw everything but couldn't physically connect to it, even in the same room. I gave up and bought a relaly cheep pcmcia card... and just got that working with tons of help. I wouldn't recomend anything with the rt2500 chipset unless you already have one. Mine was 7$... I can live with some heart ache. I am sorry that is the best solution I could give you. A guy who does work with drivers said that the ipw2200 ones were really bad and very unstable and prone to break more then frequently.

----------

## pau

cheers mate...

... I was fearing something like that...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

I've spent a LOT of time trying to figure out whether I am too stupid for it or if it's the wlan chip thing... If I had known I had not bought this laptop... 

Well... maybe we have to wait a couple of months... for new drivers

----------

## pau

Hi,

I have been struggling with a bloody built-in intel 2200 wlan card for months and I only got it to work once with the 2.6.13 kernel but the connection was broken every 20 minutes or so. I have tried EVERYTHING and I have posted a lot and nothing helped. I am really FED UP with this, I give up... Now I have taken the decission of buying a cheap pcmcia wlan card... So here you have my question:

Could you name some cheap wlan pcmcia card models that work "out of the box" (or with a minim. effort) for gnu/linux?

I don't want any more troubles. I just want something that WORKS... Some lads out there have had problems with the rt2500 chipset, for instance.

On the other hand I will be given a powerbook in a couple of weeks, so that I could also employ the card for it, since airport extreme is not well supported at all; there is only a MOL workaround for it... And I want the whole powerbook to be powered by gnu/linux, of course...   :Very Happy: 

cheers,

Pau

----------

## pau

ahem...

----------

## nico_calais

http://madwifi.sourceforge.net/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=compatibility_list

here's a list of compatible wi-fi cards with mad wi-fi.

If you want my advice, you'd better buy a good wi-fi card like the linksys one even if it's quite expensive. At least, you won't get any troubles with it.

----------

## gentoonewb39

I have laptop with the same chipset (an ibm) and the wireless works perfectlly with madwifi.

----------

## pau

@gentoonewb39

Well then tell me HOW, please... I think it will be the nth try but it's worth.

Can you please have a look at

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-393144.html

?

There my problem is explained. Can you tell me what did you do to make it work?

----------

## pau

AGAIN... I answer my question...

I needed a long time to understand that the sequence of things is

crucial to make it work... sad but true... I'm a poohead...

Make first sure that your firewall is not enabled

```
ps aux |grep firestarter
```

If you find it, then

```
pkill -15 process_number
```

Just in case of,

```
ps aux |grep dhcpcd
```

And you do the same, kill it like before

Well now you have to be sure the sequence of things you do is THIS one:

```
ifconfig eth0 down

ifconfig eth1 up

iwconfig eth1 essid "the_name_of_your_essid"

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

dhcpcd eth1
```

And that's it!

One more thing: If you have a mac address filter on your router, be sure to upload the address of both devices, eth0 and wlan to it!

You can find the number like this:

```
iconfig -a
```

The mac address is the number looking like 03:R4:3G:blablabla

----------

## gentoonewb39

I only tested it with knoppix so here is the step by step:

1. Download and boot the latest knoppix DVD

2.open up a console then execute these commands in the order they are writen

su

modprobe ath_pci

iwlist ath0 scan

after the last command you should see your ap notice that ath0 might be called eth0 eth1 or wlan0 

here follows an explanation for the diffrent commands

su bumps you up to super user privileges meaning you will have access to everything

modprobe ath_pci loads the madwifi module ad all its dependencies

iwlist ath0 scan peforms a scan for all wireless networks but your network wont show up if it has essid broadcast disabled, if you dont know what essid broadcast is the n dont worry because its enabled.

----------

## pau

I wrote a small shell script to do automatically all this stuff and also to

look for connection points ("beams")

Since I don't feel like going through the whole thing each time I have to

look for a connection, I thought it'd a good thing to have a shell script

doing this for me... which I call "Sense_fils.sh" (Catalan for "wireless")

Well, here you have it. I assume your wlan interface is eth1 and your

shell is zsh

```
#!/usr/bin/zsh

# Script "Sense_fils.sh". Stops firestarter, if running, also all possible dhcpcd

# connections and scans for possible networks, giving you the possibility of

# choising one of them and connect to it via wpa (ascii)

# Copyright Pau Amaro-Seoane and released under GPLv2:

# http://www.fsf.org/licensing/licenses/gpl.txt

# Check whether script talks to a person... errr... terminal

tty -s     && stdin_is_human=1

tty -s <&1 && stdout_is_human=1

firestarter -p

killall dhcpcd

killall dhcpcd-bin

killall dhclient3

ifconfig eth0 down

ifconfig eth1 up

# list of available wireless connections (aka beams)

beams=( $(iwlist eth1 scan | grep ESSID | cut -d":" -f 2 | sed 's/\"//g') )

n_beams=$#beams

# chose a "beam"

if [[ -n $stdin_is_human ]] && [[ -n $stdout_is_human ]]; then

    echo "Master, I've found the following beams to suit you:"

    for (( i=1; i<=n_beams; i++ )); do

        echo \ \ \[$i\] $beams[$i]

    done

    echo -n "        Which beam do you want (1-$n_beams) ?"

    read ibeam

    echo ""

    mybeam=$beams[$ibeam]

    echo " You selected \"$mybeam\"... Very good choice! (what are you doing tonight?)"

    echo -n " And... what about your password: "

    stty -echo # prevent password to be echoed

    read password

    stty echo

    echo ""

else

    ibeam=1

    ybeam=$beams[$ibeam]

    password=""

fi

iwconfig eth1 essid "$mybeam" key s:$password

dhcpcd eth1

echo "Congratulations Master. You are connected to \"$mybeam\". My pleasure"
```

More here:

http://www.aei.mpg.de/~pau/amilo_1425_linux_en.html

I will keep improving this but only in the link here above...

----------

